# My R33 Gtr V-Spec



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

Had the car just over 6 months so far, using it everyday and have had 12k very enjoyable miles...

Bought her near enough std have been slowly modifying it..Next stage is the engine...

Spec so far 

Exterior: 

Rota Grid Drift 18 x 10 ET15 
Jun Style Carbon Splitter 
Custom Carbon Side Skirt Extensions 
Nismo Rear Spats 
De-Locked boot 
Carbon Spoiler Blade 
Carbon Spoiler End Caps

Brakes: 

Front XYZ 355mm 2 Piece Discs with 6 pot Calipers 
Rear XYZ 330mm 2 Piece Discs with 4 pot Calipers

Suspension: 

XYZ SS Coilovers 
Hicas Lockout Bar

Engine: 

QM1 Rocker Covers + Cam Cover + Inlet Manifold
HKS Racing Suction Kit 
HKS Down Pipes
HKS Oil Cap 
HKS Rad Cap 
HKS EVC VI 
SFS Silicon Hoses
Carbon Slam Panel 
Vi-Pec Ecu with launch Control + Antilag 

Interior: 

Momo Tuner Wheel 
HKS Gear Knob 

Gathering bits up for the engine now...


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Gorgeous mate!


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheers man...

Front Brakes


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

I really love white gtr's and this one's just stunning. Love the rota wheels mate


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

now that i like !


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheers guys 

Rear 330mm 4 pot Brakes


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome on board Phil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

steveyturbo said:


> Welcome on board Phil. :thumbsup:


Cheers man it was your car that made me want one


----------



## lee. (Sep 8, 2004)

lovely car mate


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet ride mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## dave100 (Oct 23, 2006)

looks good phil - i'm currently researching a brake upgrade at the minute. 

i'll give you a ring for a yarn about the xyz's


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

No problem at all mate you can take her for a spin and see what you think of them. O have them on my track car and they work real well on it as well.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

dark but effective


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice  Looks in great condition, same wheels and sizes as mine too


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I really like those skirt extensions you have they look very subtle and smart. Were did you get them from?


----------



## dotun (Dec 4, 2008)

looks very good with the white on white


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

Cheers all much appreciated. Skirt extensions were a custom job.


----------



## St3f (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

As already mention skirt extensions are very nice, what are they made of FRP, palsic or carbon? Any more pics of them? Looks like a very neat job you've done! just compliments the side skirts nicely i think:thumbsup:


----------



## chaz_r33_gtr (Aug 6, 2005)

Looks very nice.. yours is the first car other than mine that i seen a set of XYZ brakes on. How do you find them.. i have been very impressed with them over the standard brembos but not had opportunity to really thrash them on the track. I have still got standard brembo rears so found the brake balance upset a little. Whats it like with XYZ on rear too.. or did you have all 4 brakes done at once so difficult to compare?


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

drewzer said:


> As already mention skirt extensions are very nice, what are they made of FRP, palsic or carbon? Any more pics of them? Looks like a very neat job you've done! just compliments the side skirts nicely i think:thumbsup:


They are made of Carbon Fibre, will get ome more pics up when it dries up a bit...



chaz_r33_gtr said:


> Looks very nice.. yours is the first car other than mine that i seen a set of XYZ brakes on. How do you find them.. i have been very impressed with them over the standard brembos but not had opportunity to really thrash them on the track. I have still got standard brembo rears so found the brake balance upset a little. Whats it like with XYZ on rear too.. or did you have all 4 brakes done at once so difficult to compare?


Did the fronts first man and found exactly the same thing, so sorted out the rears as well..Made a hell of a difference to the balance of the car.


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

nice


----------



## Reg (Oct 4, 2008)

NOW SOLD


----------



## r33 medi L (Dec 12, 2009)

how much did you get mate??


----------

